# Kernel-Error!?

## BillyBlue

Hi!

also ich weiss nicht so ganz, was schief gelaufen ist! Habe nichts am System geändert und wollte den Kernel neu backen, habe nur eine Option dazu geladen, dann gab es eine Fehlermeldung -- ergo habe ich die Option wieder rausgenommen und wieder in den Compiler gejagt und es kommt jetzt stäbdig die selbe Meldung, obwohl es zuvor problemlos lief!!

Hier die Meldung (komplett):

---

bash-2.05b# make dep && make bzImage modules modules_install

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/arch/i386/boot'

make[1]: Für das Ziel »dep« ist nichts zu tun.

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/arch/i386/boot'

scripts/mkdep -- init/*.c > .depend

scripts/mkdep -- `find /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include/asm /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include/linux /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include/scsi /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include/net /usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include/math-emu \( -name SCCS -o -name .svn \) -prune -o -follow -name \*.h ! -name modversions.h -print` > .hdepend

make _sfdep_kernel _sfdep_drivers _sfdep_mm _sfdep_fs _sfdep_net _sfdep_ipc _sfdep_lib _sfdep_arch/i386/kernel _sfdep_arch/i386/mm _sfdep_arch/i386/lib _FASTDEP_ALL_SUB_DIRS="kernel drivers mm fs net ipc lib arch/i386/kernel arch/i386/mm arch/i386/lib"

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3'

make -C kernel fastdep

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686  -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- acct.c capability.c context.c dma.c exec_domain.c exit.c fork.c info.c itimer.c kallsyms.c kmod.c ksyms.c module.c panic.c pm.c printk.c ptrace.c resource.c sched.c signal.c softirq.c sys.c sysctl.c time.c timer.c uid16.c user.c > .depend

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/kernel'

make -C drivers fastdep

make[2]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686  -nostdinc -iwithprefix include --  > .depend

make _sfdep_acpi _sfdep_atm _sfdep_block _sfdep_bluetooth _sfdep_cdrom _sfdep_char _sfdep_dio _sfdep_fc4 _sfdep_gsc _sfdep_hil _sfdep_hotplug _sfdep_i2c _sfdep_ide _sfdep_ieee1394 _sfdep_input _sfdep_isdn _sfdep_macintosh _sfdep_md _sfdep_media _sfdep_message/fusion _sfdep_message/i2o _sfdep_misc _sfdep_mtd _sfdep_net _sfdep_net/hamradio _sfdep_nubus _sfdep_parport _sfdep_pci _sfdep_pcmcia _sfdep_pnp _sfdep_sbus _sfdep_scsi _sfdep_sgi _sfdep_sound _sfdep_tc _sfdep_telephony _sfdep_usb _sfdep_video _sfdep_zorro _FASTDEP_ALL_SUB_DIRS="acpi atm block bluetooth cdrom char dio fc4 gsc hil hotplug i2c ide ieee1394 input isdn macintosh md media message/fusion message/i2o misc mtd net net/hamradio nubus parport pci pcmcia pnp sbus scsi sgi sound tc telephony usb video zorro"

make[3]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers'

make -C acpi fastdep

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- ac.c acpi_bus.h acpi_drivers.h acpi_ksyms.c battery.c blacklist.c bus.c button.c ec.c fan.c numa.c osl.c pci_bind.c pci_irq.c pci_link.c pci_root.c power.c processor.c system.c tables.c thermal.c toshiba_acpi.c utils.c > .depend

make _sfdep_dispatcher _sfdep_events _sfdep_executer _sfdep_hardware _sfdep_namespace _sfdep_parser _sfdep_resources _sfdep_tables _sfdep_utilities _FASTDEP_ALL_SUB_DIRS="dispatcher events executer hardware namespace parser resources tables utilities"

make[5]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi'

make -C dispatcher fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/dispatcher'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- dsfield.c dsmethod.c dsmthdat.c dsobject.c dsopcode.c dsutils.c dswexec.c dswload.c dswscope.c dswstate.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/dispatcher'

make -C events fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/events'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- evevent.c evmisc.c evregion.c evrgnini.c evsci.c evxface.c evxfevnt.c evxfregn.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/events'

make -C executer fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/executer'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- exconfig.c exconvrt.c excreate.c exdump.c exfield.c exfldio.c exmisc.c exmutex.c exnames.c exoparg1.c exoparg2.c exoparg3.c exoparg6.c exprep.c exregion.c exresnte.c exresolv.c exresop.c exstore.c exstoren.c exstorob.c exsystem.c exutils.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/executer'

make -C hardware fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/hardware'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- hwacpi.c hwgpe.c hwregs.c hwsleep.c hwtimer.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/hardware'

make -C namespace fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/namespace'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- nsaccess.c nsalloc.c nsdump.c nsdumpdv.c nseval.c nsinit.c nsload.c nsnames.c nsobject.c nssearch.c nsutils.c nswalk.c nsxfeval.c nsxfname.c nsxfobj.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/namespace'

make -C parser fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/parser'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- psargs.c psopcode.c psparse.c psscope.c pstree.c psutils.c pswalk.c psxface.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/parser'

make -C resources fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/resources'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- rsaddr.c rscalc.c rscreate.c rsdump.c rsio.c rsirq.c rslist.c rsmemory.c rsmisc.c rsutils.c rsxface.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/resources'

make -C tables fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/tables'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- tbconvrt.c tbgetall.c tbget.c tbinstal.c tbrsdt.c tbutils.c tbxface.c tbxfroot.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/tables'

make -C utilities fastdep

make[6]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/utilities'

/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/scripts/mkdep -D__KERNEL__ -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/include  -Wall -Wstrict-prototypes -Wno-trigraphs -O2 -fno-strict-aliasing -fno-common -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -mpreferred-stack-boundary=2 -march=i686 -D_LINUX -I/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/include -nostdinc -iwithprefix include -- utalloc.c utcopy.c utdebug.c utdelete.c uteval.c utglobal.c utinit.c utmath.c utmisc.c utobject.c utxface.c > .depend

make[6]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi/utilities'

make[5]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi'

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/acpi'

make -C atm fastdep

make[4]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/atm'

.depend:35: *** Nicht beendeter Aufruf der Funktion »wildcard«: »)« fehlt.  Schluss.

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers/atm'

make[3]: *** [_sfdep_atm] Fehler 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers'

make[2]: *** [fastdep] Fehler 2

make[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3/drivers'

make[1]: *** [_sfdep_drivers] Fehler 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.4.20-gaming-r3'

make: *** [dep-files] Fehler 2

---

Was kann das sein!? Danke!!

- bb

----------

## bashir

Hi!

Hast Du schon 

```
make clean dep
```

oder 

```
make mrproper
```

vor dem Neukompilieren ausprobiert?

bashir

----------

## barbar

Damit nicht die ganze Konfiguration verloren geht kannst du .config vorher sichern. 

danach make clean oder make proper und .config wieder nach /usr/src/linux kopieren.

dann wie gehabt make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install.

----------

## BillyBlue

..danke, war mal wieder voll daneben! clean fehlte! wofür ist denn mrproper? ist das wie clean?

- bb

----------

## bashir

Kleiner Auszug aus dem Kernel-HOWTO

 *Quote:*   

> make mrproper macht etwas ähnliches wie clean, aber sehr viel umfassender. Manchmal ist das notwendig, um ein wirklich »sauberen« Verzeichnisbaum zu generieren. Dabei werden aber auch die alten Einstellungen der Konfiguration gelöscht; eventuell sollte man sich deshalb eine Sicherungskopie der Datei .config aufheben, um bei Bedarf die alten Einstellungen nachsehen zu können.

 

bashir

----------

## BillyBlue

danke danke   :Cool: 

----------

